# Picked up my spotted buck today:) New Pictures:)



## Missy (Nov 29, 2011)

His mother was a full nubian his father was 1/4 Alpine 3/4 nubian. I am so excited! I am not sure exactly what I am going to do with him when I am finished with him lol. but I am bringing him in this Sunday as a mate for my Oberhasli doe and my Saanen doe. The lady is finished with him and said I could keep him, eat him or pass him on. Oh what to do???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

I know how yah feel .. YAH !!


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

You could sell him afterwards and make a bit of money off of him


----------



## Missy (Nov 30, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> You could sell him afterwards and make a bit of money off of him


I thought about it. I am afraid he will be eaten lol. I know that is the fate of many bucks though.


----------



## elevan (Nov 30, 2011)

Missy said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it you don't want to house a buck full time?


----------



## Missy (Nov 30, 2011)

Well. I had planned to keep him full time right in with the girls, then I have heard bad things about keeping a buck in with does all the time...I am wanting him to stay so I will figure something out.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought bucks tasted nasty??


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 30, 2011)

We've eaten lots of yearling and two year old bucks.  Over a year the meat is stronger tasting but cooked right it's really good 
The only bad thing about keeping a buck in with the does full time is you won't have exact breeding dates, unless you are there when it happens.  My boy stays in with the girls full time, he's good with the kids too.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats! I think he's beautiful.  

I'd be keeping him if he was mine.


----------



## RPC (Nov 30, 2011)

He is pretty cool looking


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 30, 2011)

he is neat looking are you near Arkansas, I might be interested in him after you are done and I won't eat him, do you know more about him like his milking line?


----------



## Missy (Dec 1, 2011)

I have been told he comes from an excellent milking line. I am located in NY so it is a bit off from AK

I spend half my day watching my goats so catching the breeding shouldn't be too hard--. I have been watching them lately even more and they should go back into heat the 6th and 7th You know how it goes though. I am also wonder if since this will be my girls first time with a buck(other than when they were kids) If it wont trigger something-lol.

Knowing goats, it wouldn't surprise me even in the least if they both come in heat on Friday, are done by Sunday and I have to wait until January to breed them


----------



## poorboys (Dec 1, 2011)

i have a doe who looks just like him, they would make good looking babies!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 1, 2011)

I will be driving to Maine this summer to see family.


----------



## Missy (Dec 1, 2011)

I am sure he will be here still then  . Hopefully my goats will go by their breed standards of seasonal heat cycles-which they probably wont  And starting in spring I can get him cleaned up and keep him that way  . 

You see the way I have it figured is that my girls are each going to give birth to twins. Willow, my Saanen, will have 2 beautiful Spotted does. Tippy, my Oberhasli, will have 1 beautiful Spotted Doe and 1 handsome spotted Buckling.  Both will come in heat at exactly the same time(Both on Sunday 12/4). They will breed that day and in exactly 150 days my kids will be born. Both does will independently kid with no problems. They will have the kids at 10am. It will be a bright, warm day. Everyone will be very happy to see the new kids. 

Then I woke up.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 1, 2011)

dreams do come true you know, as long as you don't own goats.


----------



## Missy (Dec 4, 2011)

I brought him home a few hours ago, and between the goat web cam(that we all are watching) and watching him with the girls, I have done absolutely nothing today

Obviously they are not in heat today He has been trying his best  but is getting no where He runs towards them, they run away. He is particularly interrested in Willow who allowed him to mount her....briefly...once... Here are some pictures of them in their daytime yard


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty colors...


----------



## Missy (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone know the odds of me getting spotted kid(s)...

I feel bad for Willow. Tippy is the head goat. He went near her, she reared up and prepared to get him, so he walked away from her...Poor Willow has been taking all of his chasing like a champ


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 4, 2011)

He is very handsome.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

He is definitely unique looking.  Very impressive.  

K


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 4, 2011)

Both Saanens and Oberhaslis have very dominant coloring but who knows!  With a handsome, very spotted buck?  You just might be seeing all sorts of spots!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 4, 2011)

Of course, if you are seeing spots and NOT looking at the goats while you are seeing them, that would be a sign that you need to see the eye doctor.  KKKKKKK.. 

But wouldn't it be nice to have a spotted kid with ober coloring and traits?


----------



## Missy (Dec 4, 2011)

My Saanen(Willow) is as standoffish as they come. She was a bottle baby, but forget petting her. lol. My oberhasli(Tippy) is the sweetest goat, loves to be pet, gentle with the kids. 

Then when it comes to each other, Tippy is in charge. Everything Willow has Tippy wants and everything Tippy has is just hers. Willow gives up on her treats if Tippy comes by and never attempts to take anything from her 

The new goat's name is Rosco. Although we are calling him Bob Marley. When he was riding in the back seat of my jeep liberty--lol--what a trip He keep giving us the strangest look that clearly said-- "Yo Man, where we goin' man"  ...You probably had to be there....

I am curious as to if Tippy will back down and allow Bob to be in charge of their small herd? Or will she always be the boss?


----------



## goatgirl (Dec 5, 2011)

I have bred with a fullblood spotted boer buck for several years...Im at about 70% spotted kids when breeding to a doe who is not spotted.  Not sure how closely milking genetics are to Boer genetics....Your buck has an awsome painted spotted pattern
.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 5, 2011)

Man he sure is purdy.


----------

